# Missing Administrative Tools in Control Panel - WinME



## oliver_me03 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have Windows ME here and suddenly, without knowing the root cause, the administrative tool icon in Control Panel was gone... Is it deleted.? Please help.. Thanks much..


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
You may need to reinstall Windows.
Safe mode..go to C:\windows\options\cabs\setup.exe
D\click.
All of your data should remain intact.


----------



## oliver_me03 (Oct 27, 2005)

doing that wouldn't erase my files? what is it -a repair for WinME.? what's D\click?
Thanks.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi it's been some time since I used ME [briefly] so the above may or not work.
D/click means Double click.
If it works it should reinstall without loosing any data.

Best route would be to save all needed data to Cd and fdisk-format-reinstall.
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/winme_install.asp


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi it's been some time since I used ME [briefly] so the above may or not work.
> D/click means Double click.
> If it works it should reinstall without loosing any data.
> 
> ...


A word of warning...

To reinstall WinME *on top* you *must first uninstall WMP9* (if you have it installed) and *IE6* (in Add/Remove programs).

As far as I can remember there is no Administrative Tools icon in a standard installation of WinME.

Are you sure it was there? If it was, why do you need it and/or what is the purpose of its use?

Zee


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

oliver_me03,

Are you sure you actually had Administrative Tools in control panel?
As far as I know this is only on NT based systems.


----------



## oliver_me03 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry, if it doesn't have Admin Tool icon on CPanel.. I'll try.. Thanks guys..


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

There is a convenient way to make a WinME or 9x install CD from a computer that has the cab files on the hard disk. It is a Very Good Idea if you don't have an install CD!

I download a boot floppy image for the correct OS:
http://bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
Download Winimage trial version:
http://www.winimage.com/winimage.htm
Use Winimage to turn the floppy image into a .IMA (uncompressed) file.

Use that .IMA file to burn a "floppy emulation" boot CD with Nero or other burning program. Burn at slowest speed possible. CDRWIN is a free trial that is limited to 1x speed, making it ideal for this if you don't have Nero which is a bit simpler.

Another way to get a ME bootable CD is shown here. Copy your cabs to the Winmeboot folder.

http://www.geocities.com/mark_ashworth1/me_boot/winmeboot.html

You will need the Product Key for your system. It will be on the case sticker, or if the case sticker is damaged you can find it by running:

http://www.portablefreeware.com/?id=461

If you cannot boot the Windows installation to "grab the cabs" all isn't lost. Boot with a live Linux CD then copy the cabs to a USB flash drive.


----------

